

The Inﬂuence of Unix on the Development of Games (LucasFilm) - pmarin
http://www.langston.com/Papers/vidgam.pdf

======
serf
I enjoyed reading that. I never knew that lucasfilm employed lisp back in the
day so much.

Also,making a 6502 disassembler to better find out other game tricks.

